# What are the stats on hip problems in Viszlas?



## huntersmom (Apr 29, 2012)

As of yesterday , my sweet ,sweet Hunter presented with a limp originating in his left hind leg. No one in the family saw anything happen, but he's really having a hard time. He does however continue to lay on his left side w/o any discomfort. My buddy is 13 years young and still has the spirit of a puppy! Does anyone know if there is any history of hip problems in older Viszlas? I do intend to take hime to the vet but it is Saturday night so nothing until Monday.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

At 13 years I would think it is probably arthritis, or injury.


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

A sudden limp can also be a sign of Lyme disease - have you had him tested? One of my labs has had exposure to lyme and about once a year he suddenly starts limping on one of his hind legs. We give him a few homeopathic Ledum pills and within a day or two he is back to normal.


----------

